# Spings for my 1998 200sx se-r



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

my car ! a 1998 200sx ser looked funny cause the front was higher than the back .. so in a moment of weakness in the dumbest moment of my life i cut the front springs and now it rides like CRAP and i am looking to getting a set of eibach lowering spings and i found a set of four for 199.00$ is that a good price and are those good springs for my car ? and will the ride smooth ??


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

you did the unthinkable, were you possesed by the devil or something? just kidding man, yea thats a good price, and your car will probably not be as smooth as stock, but defiantly better then cut springs


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

for get the springs. get some groun-control coilovers with kyb adjustable shocks. these seem to be the best suspension for the 200sx www.ground-control.com


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

has anyone heard of drop spindles for our cars? i know they make them for some cars, but i havent seen them for any sentras... i was thinking that would be a good way to even the suspension out, w/o getting like a 1" front and 1.5" back set of springs.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *has anyone heard of drop spindles for our cars? i know they make them for some cars, but i havent seen them for any sentras... i was thinking that would be a good way to even the suspension out, w/o getting like a 1" front and 1.5" back set of springs. *


coilovers will do the same thing


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

hyperstyle6 said:


> *my car ! a 1998 200sx ser looked funny cause the front was higher than the back .. so in a moment of weakness in the dumbest moment of my life i cut the front springs and now it rides like CRAP and i am looking to getting a set of eibach lowering spings and i found a set of four for 199.00$ is that a good price and are those good springs for my car ? and will the ride smooth ?? *


That's the cheapest I've found, so I'd say YES, YES, and YES.
They ARE "new", right? Coil-overs ARE better, as someone's
already mentioned, but ARE more expensive, also.


----------

